# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  12.03 - СКАЙ - арт-кафе Победа

## ejiky

*12 марта в 21:00 в арт-кафе "Победа" (ул. Греческая,25) состоится концерт группы С.К.А.Й!
Вход 60 грн., за столами - 100 грн.*

Гурт С.К.А.Й. можна справедливо назвати одним з найпопулярніших рок гуртів в українському шоу-бізнесі.
Гурт був заснований у 2001 році. З того часу хлопці встигли написати багато пісень, активно погастролювати Україною, взяти участь у таких фестивалях як „Червона Рута”, "Перлини сезону", "Таврійські ігри"… В цілому музиканти визначають свій стиль як поп-рок. Пісні С.К.А.Й. – це окремі оповідання про стосунки людей, про почуття та про все те, що оточує музикантів у житті. 
Співпраця Lavina Music з групою С.К.А.Й. почалась після того, як генеральний директор лейблу Едуард Клім побачив живий виступ гурту в проекті «Свіжа кров» на телеканалі М1 – він одразу ж вирішив зайнятись продюсуванням гурту. 
Першим музичним вибухом, що привернув до гурту увагу „широкого загалу”, став трек „Тебе це може вбити” - справжній хіт, що одразу здобув ротації на 25 радіостанціях України. На цю ж пісню було відзнято кліп, який вже довгий час активно мандрує телепростором. Другий кліп було знято на пісню „Ремікс” – веселу драйвову композицію, яка з перших акордів заводить публіку на концертах.
Шалену популярність гурту підтверджує той факт, що в цьому році вони двічі об'їхали Україну з турами. Всеукраїнський тур під назвою "1020-річчя Хрещення Русі" тривав з травня по липень, він охопив 21 українське місто: С.К.А.Й. виступали на сцені разом з "Братами Карамазовими" та ДДТ.  Не встигли хлопці трохи відпочити, як мобільний оператор Djuice запросив С.К.А.Й. стати хедлайнерами західного напрямку всеукраїнського туру "Djuice Music Drive 2008".
У жовтні 2008 року С.К.А.Й. отримують нагороду "Найкращий рок-гурт року" премії Ukrainian Music Awards.
Наразі С.К.А.Й. працюють над третім альбомом.

----------

